# Grocery Store Employee Stabs Eight Coworkers.



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 22, 2006)

Grocery Store Employee Stabs Eight Coworkers before being subdued by a private citizen who pulled a 9mm Handgun on the suspect. Surprisingly, police said that they commend him, the citizen who intervened, but discourage what he did because he "could have been hurt". Normally, I'd agree with the police, but the man pulled the gun on the suspect after seeing him chase a coworker through the parking lot with a large kitchen knife raised in a what he described as a "serial killer type" scenario. Story:
attack


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 22, 2006)

John, you're just full of good news today, aren't ya?   Kudos to the private citizen.  That, folks, is what the concealed carry law is all about.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Surprisingly, police said that they commend him, the citizen who intervened, but discourage what he did because he "could have been hurt".



Just as easily as they could get hurt.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 22, 2006)

> "When he turned around and saw my pistol, he threw the knife away, put his hands up and got on the ground," Cope told The Associated Press. "He saw my gun and that was pretty much it."



The power of presence.   He never had to fire a shot.


----------



## thescottishdude (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah but, if you've ever worked retail you'd know the feeling of wanting to stab co-workers with a big knife lol 

I think the citizen was right, as he was acting with good intentions of saving a life. But the police are obviously worried that an "untrained" marks-man will fire off a few rounds and miss the attacker with at least one which could hurt someone else accidentally.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 22, 2006)

As far as "untrained" goes, In my experience licensed CCW holders are often times more practiced that your average cop, most often because they have a tendency before their license to already be recreational shooters, and not someone required to "qualify" twice a year for work related purposes only( and I say this also knowing that not all cops are that way either).

For myself, If I miss range time for more than 3 weeks I stop packing until I get back on the range again. That's just responsibility. Packing without staying in practice is a risk to innocent life that I won't take even to save my own.


----------



## mantis (Jul 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Grocery Store Employee Stabs Eight Coworkers before being subdued by a private citizen who pulled a 9mm Handgun on the suspect. Surprisingly, police said that they commend him, the citizen who intervened, but discourage what he did because he "could have been hurt". Normally, I'd agree with the police, but the man pulled the gun on the suspect after seeing him chase a coworker through the parking lot with a large kitchen knife raised in a what he described as a "serial killer type" scenario. Story:
> attack


reminds me of a local albertson's (grocery store) where the bagger got fed up or something. he brought a sword and killed one person and injured another with it!  tight isnt it?


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 23, 2006)

There are some truly rotten people out there, and they'll use whatever they have at their access to do their deeds.  Whether this means stabbing people with kitchen knives, smashing them with tire irons, shooting them, or God forbid, running over others with their vehicles, they'll do it.  

While we cannot control the intentions of these rotten folks and maintain Constitutional Rights, at least we can be prepared to react to the situation.  Awareness, concealed carry, etc., are all tools that can be used.

Even though such instances are rare, there's an old saying, that it's better to be prepared for the emergency that never arrives, than to be caught unprepared for the one that does.


----------



## Sam (Jul 23, 2006)

This reminds me of someone's signature. I can't remember who, but it said something like, a (instert very large number) of gun owners didn't kill anyone today.

That guy did what he needed to do, and the police should be thanking him.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 23, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> This reminds me of someone's signature. I can't remember who, but it said something like, a (instert very large number) of gun owners didn't kill anyone today.
> 
> That guy did what he needed to do, and the police should be thanking him.



It's Lisa's signature - 64,999,987 firearms owners killed no one yesterday.

As has been stated ad nauseum - guns don't kill people; people kill people.  In a perfect world, the only need for guns would be for hunters who eat what they kill... but this is far from a perfect world.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 23, 2006)

The other store employees should be lucky that the psycho didn't have a gun at home (of any type) and went on a shooting spree. Now watch, large chain and small mom and pop stores that carry kitchen knives and such will be pulling them off the shelves and either discontinue carrying them or putting them out of customer's reach. 

Yes indeed this is what CWP is all about isn't it? Fortunate that the "hero" was outside when he confronted the knife weilder. Fortunate that the knife weilder had enough presence of mind to know he just got one-upped and stopped his madness. Fortunate that no shots were fired. Fortunate that the police went the CWP carrier's way and didn't mistake one for the other, 911 calls tend to be frantic and not quite so clear. So many lucky things went on when the knife weilder chased his next intended victim out the door. 
Of course nay-sayers and anti-gun folks will probably get up in arms about it all. Crying: what if he shot him? That poor man needed help not a bullet.  

Kudos to the guy for putting an end to another's madness!


----------

